# Great odds on drawing a cheap bear hunt!!



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

We've only had about 35 entries for the bear that the UWC is giving away for a minimum $25 donation. The drawing is getting closer so get on and donate for an entry for a 2 hunter, 4 bear hunt (2 bears each). This is an awesome guided hunt in the Frank Church Wilderness up in Idaho. Don't miss out guys!

More info:

http://www.wildidahooutfitters.com/Bear_Hunts.aspx

Donate here:

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... ZJ9NCD34P6

Be sure to put in the comments that the donation is for the bear hunt.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

When is the draw going to take place? I wish more would donate, but I like my chances!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I assume the tags are extra?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

The drew will happen at the end of the summer. It's getting closer now.

The license and tags are extra. You have get those from Idaho fish and game.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I won and I am so excited! I really appreciate the opportunity UWC!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Congrats!! Hope you enjoy the hunt!


----------

